# Got a real bad feelin about this... "Getting your upgrade ready @99% for hours"



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

Started upgrading a Windows 7 PC to Windows 10 last night, pretty fast connection. The Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant has "paused" at 99%, saying 

"Getting your upgrade ready
Installing Windows 10. Please wait

Percent Complete:
99%"

It isn't frozen (still shows as "running" in task manager) and it will minimize if you click the button, but it has been a couple of hours like this.

Any words o' wisdom?


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 21, 2016)

You should still give it some time. I also found the following by googling the exact phrase "Getting your upgrade ready
Installing Windows 10. Please wait Percent Complete: 99%" and found the following answer: 

"The problem generally is that the windows update service is not completing correctly. You can verify this by going to the Task Manager (CTRL-Shift-ESC) and showing processes from all users. You will see the svchost.exe process using a bit of processor. Right clicking the svchost process and "go to service" should show the wuauserv service as one of the services. 

To fix the problem, disconnect your internet so windows update can't search it. Once disconnected, stop the wuauserv process (it will automatically restart by itself). After a minute you should see other processes continuing, like TrustedInstaller and SetupHost. A little while longer and the upgrade should complete. "

Hope that helps you. 

Erik


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

trying procedure...


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

well -- I don't know what the final result will be but alas I got "Something Went Wrong" and I hit the "Try Again" button.

lols


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 21, 2016)

I downloaded the .iso. Also bypassed the "check for updates".


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 21, 2016)

JohnG said:


> well -- I don't know what the final result will be but alas I got "Something Went Wrong" and I hit the "Try Again" button.
> 
> lols



It should pick up where it left off, so no worries.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

it's trying again. Nice to see the tenacity at MSFT.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2016)

John I screwed up a perfectly working H170 motherboard doing that.
You might have to remove the battery but data is backed up on most mobos.
Windows 10 is a great success story for Micro$oft. Stock is up 20+%.
For us, it's a Crap shoot.
Free is never good.
I ending up just buying the Install disc and have a really fast M2/i7 6700k internet PC.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2016)

I always Clone all drives on Acronis before any upgrade for OS & apps.

The Corsair GTX USB 3.0 Pro are so fast I could stream a couple instruments on non automated live gigs.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

well, chimuelo you are The Boss on this stuff and I take your word as gospel. The only reason I'm willing to roll the dice in this situation is that this computer is

a. Ancient (reminds me of an Ent)
b. Only woodwinds, and 
c. Everything is backed up anyway. Samples separate drive etc.

I'm not using winds on my current project, so I will have time if I have to punt and get the DVD from MSFT.

But you are right. It's hilarious watching it crawl through. Second restart so far...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2016)

Same reason I took a chance.

It isn't suppose to go past 99%

It's purpose is to put the data on the cloud.
Whether or not we succeed at the Install is inconsequential.
They figure you'll get the CD.

You're not supposed to like it, you're suppose to buy it.
The Star Trek Federation is coming.
All aboard.......!!!!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

aaaaahhhh!!!!


I think I'd look really fetching in a form-fitting Star Trek Federation suit. Plus those boots -- awesome.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 21, 2016)

JohnG said:


> it's trying again. Nice to see the tenacity at MSFT.


I can't remember exactly what Windows told me, but when I tried to upgrade my Windows 7 laptop to Windows 10 I was unsuccessful and found out I had an incompatible graphics card with Windows 10. Lame. However, with my desktop there was no problem going from 7 to 10.


chimuelo said:


> Windows 10 is a great success story for Micro$oft. Stock is up 20+%.


I heard a rumor that the plan for Windows is to eventually become a subscription service. Don't recall the source of the rumor, so it could be totally inaccurate.

To sum it all up, my memory sucks!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I think I'd look really fetching in a form-fitting Star Trek Federation suit. Plus those boots -- awesome.



In Vegas there was a band that was average, no strenuous songs but dressed as Star Trek Characters and the board player sampled all of the effects.
Lord knows how they stay booked so long but they even called themselves the Federation.

Just shows you how easy it easy to make 800 bucks a week and still hold down a salary during the day.
Only in Nevada or a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Only in Nevada or a Holiday Inn Express.



Living The Dream


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2016)

back to 99%...for about five hours..........third time................


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 21, 2016)

If all else fails, use the Media Creation Tool (https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10?wa=wsignin1.0), not the Upgrade Assistant. The description says it's for installing from a DVD or USB, but you can choose not to use those.
When using the media creation tool, you might seem to be stuck at "getting updates". Stop the windows update service in Task Manager, and you might want to also set start to Manual. That's what I had to do. Just don't forget to change it back when you're done.


----------



## TomNoyd (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't have any real advice in doing anything different to speed up the update/install time. I just wanted to confirm that upgrading from Windows 7 to 10 _really _does take an excruciatingly long time after that 90% mark. I thought it would only take no more than a couple hours as it hit 89% in 45 minutes...but then it slowed to another couple hours just to hit 95%-96% mark. I had to go to sleep before finding that it finally finished when I woke up.

So, my only advice is this: however long you think you're supposed to wait - triple it.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 21, 2016)

Same thing happened to me, stayed at 99% for several hours. But then finished up ok. You'll love W10!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 22, 2016)

So I left it overnight -- no dice early this morning... 

...but NOW!!!!!! 

Went to exercise and when I came back there was a new screen that looks suspiciously like success! I now have a screen that says "71%" and "Your PC will restart several times," and the progress bar is moving.

Overall, that's about 18 hours from "99%" to doing something exciting, like really installing everything. Will be good to have all four PCs on a single OS for the first time in years.

Thank you to everyone who gave suggestions. Hopefully they will prove useful to others as well.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes you will love the cloud.
You can say no I don't want Cortana or my samples being defended or float in the cloud but they got everything they want by that time.

Monopolies are now quite legal as long as the CEOs can publicly deny sharing information.

It's a drag having to try and remember which USB Stick has midget porn or S & M..........


----------



## Tod (Jul 23, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Great to hear you finally got it sorted, John, and everybody else. However for anybody about to go through this, I would recommend you backup files you need then CLEAN install windows 10 using the media creation tool, instead of upgrading (Windows 10 will now accept directly a valid 7/8 serial eligible for an upgrade). It's a bit anecdotal, but through everyone I know, the ones having problems are those that upgraded instead of clean installed. Maybe due to the upgrade process porting over drivers/files/whatever messily.



If I do a clean install, doesn't that mean I have to reinstall all my progams?

Also, I've got a "MediaCreationToolx64" but I got it a year ago, along with a Win-10 iso Pro Disc Image File, will they still be up to date so I can use them?


----------



## Tod (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Aoiichi, I've got another question. Is it possible to just get another drive and put Win-10 on that? I know I can't use them both at the same time but I thought it might give me the ability to have both?

I don't know much about this stuff.


----------



## Tod (Jul 23, 2016)

Okay, thanks again Aoiichi, I think I'm going to do the duel boot.


----------

